# Kleine Koi überwintern



## robsig12 (26. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte 3 kleine Koi, 5 - 15 cm in einer 400 Liter Wanne Durchmesser 1,00 m  über den Winter bringen, da ich im Teich ein schlechtes Gefühl für die kleinen habe. Es werden ca. 6 Grad Wassertemperatur sein. Wie oft soll ich die Koi füttern? Temperatur in Ordnung? Kann auf 4 Grad gesenkt werden, oder auf 8 Grad geheizt. Denke aber die 6 Grad wären schon in Ordnung.

Was ist zu beachten, wie oft Wasserwechsel, wenn wenig gefüttert wird?

Hat wer Erfahrung damit?


----------



## guenter (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kleine Koi überwintern*

Hallo Robert,

bei 4-6° fressen sie nicht, die schaffen auch so die 4 Monate.

Wenn du fütterst, bei 400 Lit. muss ein kleiner Filter oder Lüfter dran.


----------



## robsig12 (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kleine Koi überwintern*

Hallo Günter,

Luftsprudler wollte ich sowieso ranhängen, und einen Druckfilter mit einer kleinen Pumpe lasse ich durchlaufen. Bei bedarf wäre da sogar eine 9 Watt UVC mit drinnen. Liegt ehe nur im Keller rum. 

Ich meine mal wo gelesen zu haben, dass sie bei 6 Grad noch etwas Futter aufnehmen.

Standort wäre im Speicher, der gegen Frost geschützt ist, und hell ist.


----------

